# Chiste /Broma



## manuelespada

Hola. Me gustaría que me ayudarais a traducir lo siguiente:
Chiste malo
Broma pesada
Sale blague
Plaisanterie lourde

Gracias/merci


----------



## josé león

Saludos: ¿traducir entre qué idiomas?

jl


----------



## manuelespada

Hola, las expresiones en español al francés, y las expresiones en francés al español.

Merci.


----------



## Tina.Irun

manuelespada said:


> Hola. Me gustaría que me ayudarais a traducir lo siguiente:
> 
> Chiste malo =     mauvaise blague
> Broma pesada =  plaisanterie lourde
> Sale blague =     broma desagradable


----------



## lpfr

Hola Iglesia.
  Tengo dudas sobre "chiste malo". Para mí, un chiste es un cuento corto supuestamente gracioso (une histoire drôle). No creo que sea una broma (blague). Creo que "un chiste malo" es más bien "une histoire de mauvais goût" o "une histoire pas drôle [du tout]".


----------



## Little Chandler

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola a todos:

 Retomo este hilo porque estaba buscando la forma de decir "chiste verde" y me he encontrado con esto. Lo cierto es que me ha llamado la atención el comentario de lpfr y la distinción entre "histoire drôle" y "blague":



lpfr said:


> Para mí, un chiste es un cuento corto supuestamente gracioso (une histoire drôle). No creo que sea una broma (blague).



¿La confirmáis? Yo creía que contar un chiste era "raconter une blague", y el Larousse dice:

*blague*
Histoire plaisante imaginée pour amuser ou pour tromper.

Entonces, cuando se habla de "contar un chiste", ¿se utiliza "histoire drôle" o "blague"? ¿Podría utilizarse "plaisanterie"? Y ya puestos, ¿cómo se diría "contar un chiste verde"?

Mil gracias.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Little Chandler said:


> Entonces, cuando se habla de "contar un chiste", ¿se utiliza "histoire drôle" o "blague"? ¿Podría utilizarse "plaisanterie"? Y ya puestos, ¿cómo se diría "contar un chiste verde"?


 
El diccionario de la casa propone blague cochonne.

Pero, ya puestos, podría ser blague gauloise, paillarde, grivoise, salée....


----------



## blink05

Yo, perso, no dudaría en traducir chiste por blague, pero no siempre traduciría blague por chiste.

Decimos "contar un chiste", "raconter une blague".

Buscando "blague" y "chiste" en internet se nota la correspondencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Paquita

blink05 said:


> Yo, perso, no dudaría en traducir chiste por blague, pero no siempre traduciría blague por chiste.
> 
> .



Exacto.
"blague" es chiste si lo cuentas y broma si lo haces
- faire une blague = gastar una broma
- raconter une blague = contar un chiste


----------



## blink05

On peut aussi "être une blague" 

Edit: "blague" entre guillemets, pour dire que qqch n'est pas sérieux. "La twingo c'est pas une voiture, c'est une blague". http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hrVJxH_5L4YhcWvFTcCsNSN3cLWA


> Le chef du gouvernement Silvio Berlusconi estime que l'absence de liberté de la presse en Italie, dénoncée par ses détracteurs, est une "blague".



Edit2: Tengo la impresión que no aporta mucho mi comentario =). De todas formas, no es una blague qui se fait ni que se raconte necesariamente. Y yo lo traduciría más bien por chiste.


----------



## jprr

blink05 said:


> *On peut* aussi "être une blague"


Bonjour Blink,
Heu ... non, pas tout à fait - "*on*" ne peut pas "*être*" une blague...
En revanche *quelque chose de défini*, et _à l'extrême limite_ quelqu'un, peut l'être. Du reste c'est le cas dans tes deux exemples:
- la twingo ... est une blague
- l'absence de liberté de la presse en Italie ... est une blague

On peut _éventuellement_ estimer que le "pignouf"/chef de gouvernement/xx qui dit que ... est une (mauvaise) blague.


----------



## clada

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour,
est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire la différence entre chiste et broma.
D'après ce que je trouve dans la RAE, chiste serait plus lié à l'humour par l'esprit et les mots (raconter une blague) et broma plus lié à l'humour par l'action (faire une farce).
Mais je ne suis pas sûre de cette distinction alors je fais appel à votre aide pour m'éclairer!!
Merci!


----------



## esteban

Hola clada:


Je dirais qu'ils sont interchangeables la plupart du temps. Le seul cas où l'on emploie davantage "chiste" est lorsqu'on raconte une histoire drôle. On dira par exemple : "Tu connais le "chiste" des deux fous coincés dans un ascenseur ?". Peut-être qu'en réalité l'unique différence entre ces deux termes est qu'une "broma" est censée être plus "fine", plus "subtile" qu'un "chiste"...

Creo que son casi siempre intercambiables. El único caso en que se suele emplear más bien "chiste" es cuando cuentas una historia humorística. Por ejemplo, dirías: "¿Te sabes el chiste de los dos locos atrapados en un ascensor?". Ahora que lo pienso, quizás la diferencia entre ambos términos radica en que una broma es supuestamente más "fina", más "sutil" que el chiste...


Saludos
esteban


----------



## clada

Gracias!


----------



## Orphaios

Buenos días, Clada y Esteban:

     Me permito intervenir para comentaros que, por más que pertenezcan al mismo campo semántico, en España "broma" y "chiste" no son términos en absoluto intercambiables -ignoraba que en Colombia sí lo fuesen-. Para nosotros broma es siempre un gesto, acción o palabra que implica jugar con el otro, a veces incluso para burlarse *DE* él o molestarlo (a menudo "gastar una broma pesada" puede traducirse como "jouer un mauvais tour"), aunque no necesariamente, por supuesto. El chiste, sin embargo, es siempre una historieta breve e ingeniosa que buscar reírse *CON* el otro (buscando su complicidad, apelando a su ingenio), no de él. Por eso me parece acertado y correcto traducir broma por "farce" y chiste por "blague".
     Espero que esto sirva de algo  . Un abrazo a ambos.


----------



## esteban

Tienes toda la razón Orphaios. De hecho, en Colombia son intercambiables en algunos casos nada más. Tras leer tu aporte, se me ocurrieron varios ejemplos en los que efectivamente no se pueden intercambiar. Así que nada, retiro lo dicho y coincido contigo, aunque me parece que "broma" puede traducirse a veces por "blague". Por ejemplo, si dices en tono indignado "¡Es una broma, aún no me ha llegado el sueldo!", en francés podrías trasmitir esa idea con "C'est une blague, je n'ai pas encore reçu mon salaire !" ("farce" sería igualmente una opción válida en este caso) .


Saludos
esteban


----------



## ChocolatHada

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
Cuando ya existe un hilo, no abras un hilo nuevo
*​
Hola!
Estoy en la duda con las posibles traducciones de la palabra chiste. Para mí "chiste" es dos cosas:
1. Cuentito con un final que te hace reir, que cuando uno se lo aprende lo puede contar a otros para divertirlos. Por ejemplo, dos muy breves muy breve: "Está Agustín? No, estoy incomodín", o "Cuál es el colmo de un bombero? Tener un hijo chorro y una hija manguera". 
2. Comentario que a uno se le ocurre en el momento (es decir, no se lo aprendió previamente de nadie) sobre algo que se está hablando. Por ejemplo, si yo estoy mareada y alguien me pregunta "Estás bien?", y a mí se me ocurre responderle "Sí, estoy bien borracha". 

Cuáles serían las traducciones al francés de "chiste" en el sentido 1 y "chiste" en el sentido 2? Conozco "blague", "plaisanterie", "farce" y "histoire drôle". Me da la sensación que podría aplicar "histoire drôle" a "chiste (1)", pero no estoy segura, y hasta ahí llego.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda, gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Para el primero concepto _blague_ o _histoire drôle_ convienen perfectamente.
Para el segundo caso:
- mot / trait d'esprit (correspondería en realidad a ocurrencia más que a chiste pero el ejemplo que das tampoco lo calificaría de chiste)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ChocolatHada

Muchas gracias! 
Al buscar un hilo sobre "mot d'esprit" veo que eso es exactamente lo que buscaba para la segunda acepción.
En español (al menos acá en Argentina) lo escuché en general como 'chiste'. Aunque mi mamá, que es quisquillosa con el idioma, cuando yo decía "Es un chiste" me decía "No es un chiste, es un comentario jocoso".


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Hay por lo menos dos usos más que no han sido comentados en este nutrido hilo. Por un lado tenemos un par de acepciones de 'chiste' que valen la pena mencionar y estudiar para traducirlas al francés; por otro, al menos tres locuciones verbales que sería valioso registrar también aquí para futuras consultas.

Veamos en primer lugar dos acepciones de* ‘chiste’* que son usuales en *México *y en *Costa Rica*. *Algo que en apariencia no tenía mucha importancia o no era muy complicado y termina siendo todo lo contrario*:

_El carro nos empezó a fallar el viernes pasado. El sábado lo llevé a la gasolinera para un cambio de aceite. A los días empezó a fallar otra vez y tuvimos que llevar al mecánico. Resulta que la última vez que supuestamente lo arreglaron no le cambiaron una pieza viejísima que estaba completamente inservible. El chistecito nos salió en ciento setenta mil pesos.
_
En Costa Rica, ‘chiste’ alterna con ‘broma’ en esa acepción.

_Cogí un taxi de mi hotel al aeropuerto porque no quería tener que cargar con las maletas en el metro. La broma me costó ochenta euros y todavía me duele la billetera._

En segundo lugar, ‘chiste’ sinónimo de ‘gracia’ en Costa Rica, es decir, con el significado de *‘utilidad o interés’*. Aparece en enunciados interrogativos:

_– Tenemos todavía que entregar un planeamiento para después del segundo examen parcial.
– ¿Cuál es el chiste, si de todas formas no lo van a usar? Esas tres semanas prácticamente nadie viene.
_
Pasemos ahora a los sintagmas verbales. El primero es *'no tener chiste [algo]'*, en que ‘chiste’ tiene ese significado de ‘importancia, interés, utilidad’ y que se puede construir de varias formas: 'no tener chiste [+ infinitivo]', 'no tener chiste que [+ subjuntivo]' y '[nombre/grupo nominal] no tiene chiste'. Variantes de estas locuciones: ‘no encontrarle uno el chiste a [algo]’; 'no hallarle uno la gracia a [algo]' (Costa Rica).

_El vihuelista del grupo externó cuáles eran sus expectativas respecto a La vuelta al mundo: “queríamos grabar lo original, no lo que ya teníamos grabado, porque ya teníamos tres grabaciones y no tenía chiste que en un disco y otro saliera lo mismo. Lo nuevo que tenemos es lo que queríamos mostrar al pueblo”.

_http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...lMkVVwMbw&sig2=D0YMKA37QN_UQZjg22SPGA&cad=rjt
_
“Preguntarle a los jugadores no tiene chiste porque es su opinión, ¿qué van a hacer los jugadores? No hay mucho que hacer desde acá, ¿por qué no le preguntan a la gente que lo puede cambiar?”
_
http://www.ecosdelacosta.com.mx/info.php?idnota=NTM5Mzg=

El segundo es *'estar el chiste en [algo]'*, en que ‘chiste’ significa ‘la ciencia, lo esencial, lo importante’ y que presenta las construcciones: 'el chiste {está/estaba/estaría} en [+ infinitivo]' y 'el chiste {está/estaba/estaría} en que [+ subjuntivo]'. Variante de éste, 'ser el chiste [algo]': 'el chiste {es/era/sería} [+infinitivo]', ‘el chiste {es/era/sería} que [+ subjuntivo]’.

_Le compramos un regalo a Fabián y se lo escondimos en el ropero de mi cuarto. El chiste está en que él no lo vea, así que no le digan nada._

El tercero y último que presentaré acá es *‘tener [algo] su chiste’*, en que ‘chiste’ significa* ‘dificultad’*; la locución se entiende, pues, como ‘requerir cierto grado de *destreza o habilidad*’, ‘tener su *maña*’. Para esta locución existe ya un hilo:* <<**tiene su chiste**>>*.

_La técnica también tenía su chiste. Tirar “de huesito” no era igual que “de uñita”, ¡no señor!

Me acuerdo que un amigo presionaba la canica entre sus dedos sudorosos -índice y pulgar-, de esa manera la cuiria salía disparada, ¡increíblemente le daba dirección!
_ 
http://www.proyecto40.com/?p=202


Ahí les encargo la traducción.


----------

